# aarm



## sola_gratia (Aug 13, 2005)

Atheist Apologetics Research Ministry

http://aarm.mywowbb.com/


The title of it is a play on words referring to Matt Slick's christian apologetics and research ministry(www.carm.org).

Matt wrote an article about the site here:

http://www.carm.org/list/aarm.htm


aarm also seems to harbor quite a few christians with very liberal theologies. Many leaning towards universalism. While I was looking through topics, I noticed a discussion on why calvinists are intellectually bankrupt. 

[Edited on 8-13-2005 by sola_gratia]


----------

